# Can the tax on service fee and the Tax on intermediary passthrough fees be claimed as hst ax credits?



## Booyahjoe (Mar 31, 2019)

Can The Tax on service fee and the Tax on intermediary passthrough fees be claimed as tax credits?

Yes or no would be good enough.


----------

